# Steamtrain graveyard



## bartje (Jun 3, 2008)

Together with Martino (http://www.flickr.com/photos/martino_/sets) i made a urbex trip to Germany.

We discovered this really GREAT and FANTASTIC site!
Just parked decades ago and left to rust away.
Who thought whis still exists in Europe? We didn't, but see foor yourselve...

More pictures at the website.

Gr, Bart
www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## ashless (Jun 3, 2008)

Bloody.....hell.....nice one! I love steam trains, proper stuff! 

Brill pics!


----------



## phill.d (Jun 3, 2008)

Fantastic set of pics. Ghost steam train in B&W. Nice touch!!


----------



## Goldie87 (Jun 3, 2008)

What a brilliant place, would love to go there. Cool pics as always


----------



## Neosea (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a great find! Do you have a flashearth link? B&W suit these trains, I am guessing these are in east Germany? Thanks for the photo's


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 4, 2008)

Neosea said:


> This is a great find! Do you have a flashearth link? B&W suit these trains, I am guessing these are in east Germany? Thanks for the photo's



I was just about to ask if they were east German! It's amazing to find stuff like this. They look as if they have simply been parked up and left. They even have coal in the tenders! I love the hooge round (water?) tower. Thank you for posting these bartje.


----------



## King Al (Jun 4, 2008)

Excellent pics, the B&W is perfect for this place!


----------



## missfish (Jun 5, 2008)

Fabulous, makes our train graveyard look pish!


----------



## KingElvis (Jun 5, 2008)

missfish said:


> Fabulous, makes our train graveyard look pish!



Very nice indeed but that's a bit harsh missfish.....depends which trains you like


----------



## missfish (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh ours looks fab but in comparison to those old steam trains....oh god I sound like a train spotter!

Psst - check your PM's on Deserted Places Mr Elvis


----------



## turkey (Jun 5, 2008)

good stuff mate, nice to see the old steam engines like that!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2008)

Tip top stuff matey! Loving the water tower shot especially

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 5, 2008)

Incredible. Totally adore steam trains and these are amazing. Especially that first picture.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 8, 2008)

Nearly missed this thread for some reason...glad I found it... brilliant! Those trains are amazing and I love that tower. Very good stuff!


----------



## U_E_D (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome stuff, planning a trip to Germany for the winter, would love to shoot this place at night! Was it anywhere near Berlin Bartje?


----------



## smileysal (Jun 8, 2008)

What a brilliant place, I love old trains, especially steam trains. Whereabouts in East Germany is it - roughly. And as someone else has asked, do you have a flashearth link to it please? That water tower looks amazing. Well done on the find, and great pics. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## grizlyadams (Jun 9, 2008)

Didnt think there would be any steam graveyards left in europe!, great find


----------



## Explorette (Jun 10, 2008)

was this on the russian side in berlin? i think we drove past this but were too knackered to bother looking lol.


----------

